
LiveJournal: Important Updates - r721
http://news.livejournal.com/151767.html
======
r721
Interesting tidbits:

>The Administration reserves the right to delete Account and Blog if User did
not access the Account or the access was restricted for more than six months
due to a breach hereof.

>The User may not ... post advertising and/or political solicitation materials
unless otherwise directly specified in a separate agreement between User and
the Administration

[http://www.livejournal.com/legal/tos-
en.bml](http://www.livejournal.com/legal/tos-en.bml)

